# 2 Emisores de FM



## Jorf (Mar 20, 2006)

Hola!

Ando con ganas de realizar alguno de estos, cual me recomiendan?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

Este es económico y sencillo, que antena deberé usar?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/index.htm

Este ya es más completo, además los transistores son más caros. Que les parece? andará, me conviene armarlo?

Otra consulta más, perdonen...

Con el primer circuito, como regulo la frecuencia? 

Desde yá, muchas gracias y me encanta el foro, lo frecuento todos los días.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola, monta primero el mas economico  para practicar ,puedes variar la frecuencia con el condensador de 12 picos ,esta en paralelo con la bobina del circuito impreso, deberias contar por lo menos con un receptor para controlar frecuencia .lo ideal seria un frecuencimetro, antena , te mando una pagina, sobre antenas ,cuidado con las interferencias en las tv, suerte un saludo
http://www.todoantenas.cl/calculo-antena-vertical.html


----------



## Jorf (Mar 21, 2006)

Yo ya tengo un emisor similar al cual le tube que hacer la bobina, no estaba impresa y me andubo bien. Pero tengo solo 30 metros de alcance que al principio me alcanzaba.

Leyendo me encontré que el primero no es muy bueno, me interesa un poco el segundo, alguno lo armó o escuchó comentarios? Porque habría que invertir, ya que los dos transistores son caros.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola Jorf, te mando estas paginas, te comentan de antenas , ,lo mas importante, en un transmisor ,para tener el mayor alcance, tambien influye la altura y estar despejada ,suerte un saludo
http://www.pcs-electronics.com/es/g...ectronics.com/es/products.php?sub=pc_fm_trans
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm2w/index.htm


----------



## Jorf (Mar 22, 2006)

Ese circuito que me pasas de pablim lo probé y no me anduvo bien, ni me anduvo...     

Que te parece un dipolo como antena? Son fáciles de calcular y construir!


----------



## basemisor (Mar 23, 2006)

En la mayoria de los circuitosa que he visto publicados en internet se atribuye una potencia mucho mayor a la real y un alcance muy lejos de la verdad.
De todos modos el alcance dependera tambien del tipo de antena usada y su adaptacion a la etapa de salida como tambien de la calidad del receptor que se utilice.
En el caso del primer circuito tiene como positivo que posee un buffer que separa el escilador de la antena y evita corrimientos al tocar la antena o acercar algo a ella.
Son osciladores libres no controlados por cristal o sintetizados por lo tanto los mejores circuitos seran los que tengan varias etapas de amplificación de RF y deberian evitarse los milagrosos push pull como el segundo circuito que te va a dar mas de un dolor de cabeza.
Hay que tener en cuenta que por regla general en RF nada queda funcionando de entrada siempre hay que retocar por todas partes mas si el impreso lo diseñamos nosotros.
En este momento estoy sin scanner y no puedo aportar circuitos como quisiera pero dentro de poco te arrimo algun circuito probado con sus datitos reales.

Ah, me olvidaba para mi la mejor antena es la de polarizacion vertical ya que es la mas usada para recibir en estas frecuencias.


----------



## Jorf (Mar 23, 2006)

Espero ansioso tus circuitos, porque hoy estube provando uno que anda pero no llego a más de 10 metros de distancia y no puedo trasapasar paredes. Muy baja potencia.

Cómo son las antenas verticales que nombrás? porque estube provando con un di polo pero no pude hacer mucho.

Gracias!


----------



## basemisor (Abr 1, 2006)

Perdon por la demora Jorf, ahi le envio un circuito posible de transmisor con cuatro canales.
El cd 4093 es un lindo integrado para hacer osciladores y en reposo consume menos que el 555 cosa a tener en cuenta cuando se trabaja con pilas.
Por lo mismo seria ideal que los pulsadores fueran dobles y al presionarlo diera alimentacion simultaneamente,es decir que el circuito se alimente solo mientras tenemos epretado el pulsador.
Es un circuito sencillo como para empezar despues la podemos complicar.
Los inconvenientes de LA ETAPA TRANSMISORA son:

Corrimiento de frecuencia a medida que la bateria se descarga y baja el voltaje,corregido en parte por el 78L05.

No posee buffer separador,el mismo oscilador esta conectado a la antena con lo cual si se toca antena se corre de frecuencia o se atenua la señal

Lo ideal es armar solo el transmisor y cuando estamos seguros de que trabaja bien entonces armamos la parte de tonos.

en la siguientes respuestas envio los data shhets de CD4093 y del LM567.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

Gracias, te hago una consulta, en caso de accionar 2 canales emito 2 frecuencias? Digo por ejemplo cuando quiero hacer que el auto a radio control doble y tracciones a la vez.


----------



## basemisor (Abr 2, 2006)

Si apretas dos pulsadores a la vez se emten los dosa tonos y se decodifican por separado.
Si se apretaran los 4 a la vez sucede lo mismo se activaran los 4 servos.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

Uy que bueno! Espectacular.

Me puedo tomar la libertad de pasar el circuito en limpio en un programita? Y si puedo el PCB también.

Espero el deco y otra cosa, me sirve el emisor de FM y la radio como receptores?


----------



## basemisor (Abr 7, 2006)

No tengo un receptor en particular .
Podes usar cualquiera,puede ser el superregenerativo que ya tienes por ahi o un receptor cualquiera de fm a pilas.
Hay muchos integrados con los cuales hacer un buen receptor.
Junto con el decodificador te envio algun circuito.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 7, 2006)

Este emisor funciona en FM entre 88 y 108 mhz? Si es así utilizo una simple radio! Y si no veo como modificar la radio para que capte por denajo de los 88mhz.

Senquius!


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

buenas el transmisor 2 no funciona es una teoria buena pero no funciona como debe ser los esquemas correctos son los comunes osciladores de rf como el esquema 1 acoplale un amplificadorf de senial y veras que cambiara ek alcance y no usen baterias usen fuentes de 1 ampere 15v bien filtrada sino produce muchisimo ruido de red y ponganle u dipolo abierto 150/frec por 0.95 /2 y tendran ña medida en mts lo que mide cada patre del dipolo. bueno yo e expèrimentado con fm y tengo actualmente una emisora de 1km y ya estoy por acoplarle un amplificador de 5 vatios de un handi o sino con transistores.


----------

